# 7 Free Movies with Toshiba HD-DVD players



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Here in Canada Toshiba has an offer for 7 free movies with the purchase of any qualifying HD-DVD player (A3, A30, A35). 2 in box and 5 mail in. All other players, including laptops and the XBox add on, qualify for 5 free HD-DVD movies via mail in. 

The Toshiba HD-A3 and A30 are retailing for $169 and $219 respectively here in Canada. The movies retail value exceed the price of either player. I guess they are stepping things up. The choice of movies looks pretty good too.

http://www.toshibahddvd.ca/offer


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We've got the A3 in the Shack store for $128 shipped... the A30 is $169 shipped... and the A35 for $270 shipped.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a 5 disk mail in offer for the United States also. I'm not sure if there are 2 free ones in the box, but there should be.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/hddvd/data/pdf/Toshiba_Online_Rebate_R08.pdf


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly the "kind" person who my wife bought My A2 from in the US cut the UPC symbol out of the box before he shipped it to her (it was a Christmas gift to me) so I can't get the free DVD offers:no:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

They may not of honored it anyway Tony. The electronics companies like to keep their stuff in the country it was sold usually. I know that if you buy electronics, from any of the big manufacturers in the US and bring it back to Canada they will not honor the warranty. I hate that because we're pretty much the 51st state and there isn't anything different about their stuff other than the manuals have to be in english and french.


----------

